# Race wars coming to a community near you in the Summer of 2015!



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

I was reading some interesting claims that the Summer of 2015 will be full of race riots! Are you prepared? Is you family prepared?

I'm not a big tinfoil hat guy, but some of this seems to be playing right in to obammy's hand if you put any stock in the whole Martial Law Scenario.

I would suggest that all good Americans stock up on ammo and supplies and plan your summer travel plans away from community's with large black populations.

I would also suggest that if you don't yet, start carrying a concealed weapon (if legal) in your area and make sure you keep a few extra mags handy.

This could very well be a long hot nasty summer. 

I also believe we could see some major political changes if these events come about. 

Also remember, watch your 6!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I totally agree Roaddawg. There is a presence that exists that is backed by the media and they want reparation. It will get worse before it gets better and that is not good for someone like me that travels regularly on business. 

Be prepared people, be prepared.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We are ready to rumble.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

*pouts* I thought this was going to be a post about race cars and got all happy for a moment.

Well the moment is gone and the Glock 22 on my hip is (don't flame me for this) locked, cocked, and ready to rock! 

Heh heh I made a 1911 reference when referring to a glock. My fingers feel funny.

Gat deng it, when is someone going to come out with reliable 1911 high capacity magazines that don't cost more than the gun itself?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

When are some of the 1911 aficionados going to convince rational folks those guns should not be confined to the realm of making good trot line weights? How do you speel SIG? lol


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here in libtard state, where they get everything for free, they were demonstraiting on behalf of brown and the other turd.
They blocked traffic and demanded justice.
They never have enough given to them. 
If you are one of those "minorities" that is breeding and is pregnant, you get,
free housing, free food, free clothing, free electric, free heat, free phone, free furniture minus a dryer, free medical and about $600 a month in cash
to buy your booze, cigaretts and lottery tickets.
When I go into the city I carry two handguns, in various combinations based on exact location I am going to, plus the prevailing weather.
I also carry a long gun to get home with. Also have a GHB in the Cherokee.
I live over ten miles from there, if they ever manage to show up here in the woods, we are more than ready.
I am between two large "socially depressed minority ghetto's " overstuffed with rats.
I would be more than surprised if they made it this far after being weeded out and sent to allahole.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Where you were reading it, maybe?

U.S. Split Along Racial Lines on Backlash Against Police, Poll Finds - Washington Wire - WSJ



> Americans are bracing for a summer of racial disturbances around the country, such as those that have wracked Baltimore, with African Americans and whites deeply divided about why the urban violence has occurred, a new Wall Street Journal/NBC News poll has found.
> 
> A resounding 96% of adults surveyed said it was likely there would be additional racial disturbances this summer, a signal that Americans believe Baltimore's recent problems aren't a local phenomenon but instead are symptomatic of broader national problems.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> when are some of the 1911 aficionados going to convince rational folks those guns should not be confined to the realm of making good trot line weights? How do you speel sig? Lol


I carry both, Sig 228, Colt series 70 Commander, Smith SS 1911 OR Glock 23 or 17, in combination and dependent on destination location and season.
All have CT lasers on them.
Oh, also a smith 3913.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't live in an area where I would expect such a problem. However, there should be plenty of warning if such a thing were to move in our direction. I would load the guns in the car and evacuate to PA as there is no right to self defense in NJ.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I have no reason to step foot in an area that would be a concern. If they start busing to the suburbs, I might have a problem.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

edited for non essential content


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lock and load. Come get some.

It will be all over by the time it gets up to northern WI. Shouldn't get my hopes up to high.

Of course like I keep preaching. AR with some extra ammo and mags in the car/truck. Do have a pistol to fight my way to the trunk, if needed.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Like leading lambs to slaughter. jmo.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is all being planned by the Democratic National Committee. Can I prove it? No, but follow along with me for a moment.
Most of the places that would have race riots (ala the 1960's) have been controlled by the Democratic party for decades. Therefore they would be relatively easy places to start unrest. Baltimore, for example. A black man dies while in police custody. Never mind that of the 6 cops involved 50% were black. Community organizers whip up discord, the black mayor orders the police to stand down so the rioters can have "space".

Now, let this continue in other places. Get the black voting population riled up.
After all, the 2016 Democratic candidate for president is totally weak, lacking any accomplishments whatsoever, has all the charisma of a rock, can not speak well before an audience, is a known liar with large credibility shortfalls. But she is all they've got.
So Hillary will be presented as the ONLY person who can "bring the country together". After all, the Republicans are all rich, white, racist, woman haters.

CNN will be the absolute biggest purveyor of this strategy.
And I'll bet it works.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Philly is always ripe for an outbreak! Maybe that's why the DNC will be there this year....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Read today that some black guy, ( Lamont somebody), said that the blacks should move into the white sub burbs to protest.
That could make for interesting times.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Know a few guys who I will not rat out, that carry and have no license, but could have if they applied for one. When trouble comes, I doubt the LEO's will be concerned with who has a ccw permit. jmo.
I would also suggest that if you don't yet, start carrying a concealed weapon (if legal) in your area and make sure you keep a few extra mags handy.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Read today that some black guy, ( Lamont somebody), said that the blacks should move into the white sub burbs to protest.

He should be arrested for trying to incite a riot!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, but he won't be--


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Lock and load. Come get some.
> 
> It will be all over by the time it gets up to northern WI. Shouldn't get my hopes up to high.
> 
> Of course like I keep preaching. AR with some extra ammo and mags in the car/truck. Do have a pistol to fight my way to the trunk, if needed.


you won't have any problems in any part of WI north of Madison & Milwaukee .... they'll drive out the whites and declare a Black Freedom Zone .... but don't worry - you'll get a call to remind you to send in that tax check ....


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Is it really so much as a black on white issue as it is a black on Police issue? Ferguson seemed to have an extra reason because the cop was white, SC hands down white assassination. But Baltimore? 50/50. Racism runs both ways, from white supremecists to your Al Sharpton and Van Jones and Black Panthers. Most of the complaints by the black community I think are against the Police and you have the race hustlers trying to drive in a bigger wedge.

But I can tell you this. Friday night I'm heading home from work around midnight. I needed fuel and I was hungry so I stopped at a convenience store. As I finished pumping fuel, a car load of black teenagers pulled into the lot and all got out and went inside. I for the first time in a long time felt uneasy about going in. My 3 handguns were in a bag in the front seat of the car. Nothing happened. But I sure was on high alert.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

There's already race riots. Baltimore? Ferguson? Those people aren't mad about what happened they are being a bunch of thugs, n****rs, white trailer trash, and what ever else offense word you can think of.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

They may get away with that crap in large cities up north, but not in small town deep south. Everybody here owns guns. Well everybody but me. Mine fell out of the boat.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Could happen , many in this current Administration have been working towards this kind of power grab most of their life.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I too believe that race riots are coming, I don't know when but I feel that I am prepared...always aware of my surroundings...always carrying...always making preps...JM2C


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't be fooled these are not race based. They are the result of an agenda of power. They are being used and groomed to put people like Obama and Hilary in total control.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> They may get away with that crap in large cities up north, but not in small town deep south. Everybody here owns guns. Well everybody but me. Mine fell out of the boat.


really .... You think the blacks in Sanford FL would react the same today as they did when Trayvon the Saint got plugged? .... hope you realize that history is going to record that incident as the starting point for this continuing & upcoming ????? .....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> really .... You think the blacks in *Sanford FL* would react the same today as they did when Trayvon the Saint got plugged? .... hope you realize that history is going to record that incident as the starting point for this continuing & upcoming ????? .....


We here in the South consider that area to be occupied territory. Yankees retire to a cheaper, warmer climate and bring their politics with them. It goes down hill from there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> We here in the South consider that area to be occupied territory. Yankees retire to a cheaper, warmer climate and bring their politics with them. It goes down hill from there.


Agreed. I grew up in South Florida, back when Robert E. Lee's birthday was a state holiday and we got the day off from school.
By the 1980's we were inundated with Yankees, everything had been paved over, and the Atlantic Ocean could not even be seen - too many high rise condos in the way.
The wife and I made our escape to what was left of the real Florida in 1995.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I know they are pushing a race war, and I know there are those who can't wait to kill others, but I don't see much evidence of the agenda succeeding in my little patch of the country.
I am part of a diverse work force. I know of only one Black Panther type, and he has had no luck in recruiting any of the other blacks. Why is that, you might wonder. Well, I like to think it is because of people like me. The same people he attempts to recruit are the same people I will see when I go in to work, this afternoon. When they see my face, they will see a genuine smile, and they will hear me asking them how their weekend was. Even when they wear a "Machinists for Obama" shirt, I give them nothing but a smile. 

I take my breaks outside and eat lunch in my car as I can't stand the slamming of dominoes in the break rooms, but when I walk through the break rooms, the groups of people are broken up by job classification and not race. Everyone is laughing and having a good time in each others' company, and color has no part of it.

Going to war against the dehumanized target is one thing, but fighting someone who is a another person, just like them, is quite the other thing.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Where i live there isnt really a huge racism issue. Hell we built the underground to liberate slaves and set them free up here. There are racists however and there are lots of black racism towards whites. But we dont care. Have your say. It means nothing nobody alive here ever had a slave or ever enslaved anyone for anything. So whats their beef?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The probability that the riots and unrest will spill out of the cities I think is low, at least for a while. Just like the majority of gun crime, the unrest will most likely be isolated to certain zip codes in large democrat controlled cities with numerous restrictive gun laws, high crime, lots of poverty and plenty of unwed mothers who are not willing to slap little Jamal upside the head when he heads out the door with a mask on. 

All bets are off as the next generation comes into their own. Unless a very strong, very large group of Constitutionally minded leaders take control of the cities, counties and as well as the Federal scene of this once Great Republic.


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

Just would like to mention to all the so called educated conservatives that what this nation spends in CORPORATE WELFARE out does social welfare by 100-1! For example GE the big electrical company with defense subsidiaries earned and estimated 25 billion in profits last year. Dare to guess how much was paid in taxes? $0.00 why? Obamy gave them enough taco credits too cover their owed taxes. Anyone with half a brain in economics knows that regardless of whose in power STOCK HOLDERS OWN ALL OF US. Just look at your birth certificate red letter number then look it up on SEC website. So for all you dying for a race war ask yourself who stands to gain? Defense Industry. They left all our shit in Iraq now we are going to spend billions in re supply. A race war is what the elites want. We're all getting bent over no lube or dinner! And finally those who want war the most have NEVER felt its sting. SoLoRoNIN Out


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

soloronin said:


> Just would like to mention to all the so called educated conservatives that what this nation spends in CORPORATE WELFARE out does social welfare by 100-1! For example GE the big electrical company with defense subsidiaries earned and estimated 25 billion in profits last year. Dare to guess how much was paid in taxes? $0.00 why? Obamy gave them enough taco credits too cover their owed taxes. Anyone with half a brain in economics knows that regardless of whose in power STOCK HOLDERS OWN ALL OF US. Just look at your birth certificate red letter number then look it up on SEC website. So for all you dying for a race war ask yourself who stands to gain? Defense Industry. They left all our shit in Iraq now we are going to spend billions in re supply. A race war is what the elites want. We're all getting bent over no lube or dinner! And finally those who want war the most have NEVER felt its sting. SoLoRoNIN Out


Well hello there!! Welcome to the party.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Heard on Rush the other day that we have spent 22 trillion dollars on social welfare and the war on poverty. 
That is more than what was spent on all the wars in our history combined.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Race wars may be coming to a community near you, but they aren't coming to a community near me.

First of all, there are very few communities near me. The nearest one of 50,000 people or bigger (big enough to actually have a "race war") is over 100 miles from me.

My point? 

We choose to live where we do, and choices have consequences. You can choose to be a part of a community that has race issues, or you can choose to not.

I know this isn't a popular statement, but it's the truth. We choose where we live, we choose who we associate with, we choose the amount of "outside stresses" we expose ourselves to.


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

Mish said:


> Well hello there!! Welcome to the party.


Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

soloronin said:


> Just would like to mention to all the so called educated conservatives that what this nation spends in CORPORATE WELFARE out does social welfare by 100-1! For example GE the big electrical company with defense subsidiaries earned and estimated 25 billion in profits last year. Dare to guess how much was paid in taxes? $0.00 why? Obamy gave them enough taco credits too cover their owed taxes. Anyone with half a brain in economics knows that regardless of whose in power STOCK HOLDERS OWN ALL OF US. Just look at your birth certificate red letter number then look it up on SEC website. So for all you dying for a race war ask yourself who stands to gain? Defense Industry. They left all our shit in Iraq now we are going to spend billions in re supply. A race war is what the elites want. We're all getting bent over no lube or dinner! And finally those who want war the most have NEVER felt its sting. SoLoRoNIN Out


That you use the term "corporate welfare" tells me you are a "so called educated liberal." Regardless, you are correct in your stated assertions but you miss the boat on social welfare. The liberal social programs have helped a precious few out of poverty, but it danged sure has created an environment of dependency, a breakdown of the family unit and the accompanying spike in crime and the degradation of moral standards within the inner cities.

A healthy organism can fight off infection. Think of our society as an organism and our culture as its immune system. The elites have made sure that, through the media, entertainment _and_ the liberal social programs, our societal immune system would be knocked out.

The defense industry is not what created a climate ripe for race war. No, it is the liberal social programs. The defense industry is simply the boot that will be placed on everyone's throat.

Being half educated isn't very helpful in the long run. It only allows "them" to control us through left/right divisions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

soloronin said:


> Just would like to mention to all the so called educated conservatives that what this nation spends in CORPORATE WELFARE out does social welfare by 100-1! For example GE the big electrical company with defense subsidiaries earned and estimated 25 billion in profits last year. Dare to guess how much was paid in taxes? $0.00 why? Obamy gave them enough taco credits too cover their owed taxes. Anyone with half a brain in economics knows that regardless of whose in power STOCK HOLDERS OWN ALL OF US. Just look at your birth certificate red letter number then look it up on SEC website. So for all you dying for a race war ask yourself who stands to gain? Defense Industry. They left all our shit in Iraq now we are going to spend billions in re supply. A race war is what the elites want. We're all getting bent over no lube or dinner! And finally those who want war the most have NEVER felt its sting. SoLoRoNIN Out


I think I get your point but your statement is entirely incorrect; the government does not "Spend" corporate tax breaks. The term "corporate welfare" as you put it does not make sense.

Social welfare is money that the government collects from me and you (using the threat of imprisonment) and is then given to other individuals. Tax breaks, resulting in less taxes collected cannot be spent by government.

If you are arguing for a change in the tax code, I'm right there with you. Fair Tax where everyone pays a certain amount is one argument or better yet eliminate income tax alltogether and go to a Tarrif and sales tax.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, welcome to the board! Feel free to make an intro thread over at the introductions subforum so we can all say "howdy!" to you!


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

tango said:


> Heard on Rush the other day that we have spent 22 trillion dollars on social welfare and the war on poverty.
> That is more than what was spent on all the wars in our history combined.


Spent about the same on the war on drugs and we've lost that one too! I had to laugh when that witch from Houston said she was introducing a bill to change the name to welfare to Temporary Assistance! What's funny 80% of her district has been on Temporary Assistance for on average 15 years with generations going into the fifth and sixth. My father grew up in 3rd Ward in Houston i.e. Public Housing as a kid. He got a scholarship to Howard University for Chemistry and Mathematics went into the military retired worked in the private sector for 35 years at one job. One weekend I hadn't been doing well in school getting in trouble in school so we took a 15 hour drive to Houston were he could show me were he grew up and how he got out. Granted he said back then it was well kept because being poor was no excuse for being dirty and vandalism but after we rolled through him with his gun under his thigh he looked at me and said "I grew up here and made it out at a time when segregation was in full swing" You live in a neighborhood were there is only two other people of color families what's going to be your excuse? No crime, food on the table clothes never had the power off, what's going to be your excuse? After getting back I finished school and had a full ride to Dartmouth University for academics and Debate. But Sodom Hussein was threatening America so I went into the military like every man in my family since the revolutionary war. Stayed in after then was injured in engagements since the first Gulf War. Still although 100% permanently disable earned my degree in Mortuary Science and worked as a Funeral Director and Embalmer for 7.6 years and it took its tolls me and had to retire young. I never forgot that trip when things got hard. My dad still says some people will never be anything because their stuck in the past and without God. Right you are dad right you are!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I think I get your point but your statement is entirely incorrect; the government does not "Spend" corporate tax breaks. The term "corporate welfare" as you put it does not make sense.
> 
> Social welfare is money that the government collects from me and you (using the threat of imprisonment) and is then given to other individuals. Tax breaks, resulting in less taxes collected cannot cannot be spent by government.
> 
> If you are arguing for a change in the tax code, I'm right there with you. Fair Tax where everyone pays a certain amount is one argument or better yet eliminate income tax alltogether and go to a Tarrif and sales tax.


No way, pal! The "Fair Tax" notion still misses the fact that the federal government has no business taxing the individuals of the states. By itself, that has done more harm to the notion of states' rights than anything else, and placed the states at the financial mercy of the federal government.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> By the way, welcome to the board! Feel free to make an intro thread over at the introductions subforum so we can all say "howdy!" to you!


Denton,

Please don't encourage the socialist to come back. He/She said they were "out" and I'm perfectly fine with that.

Thanks


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> By the way, welcome to the board! Feel free to make an intro thread over at the introductions subforum so we can all say "howdy!" to you!


Will do Sir!


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Denton,
> 
> Please don't encourage the socialist to come back. He/She said they were "out" and I'm perfectly fine with that.
> 
> Thanks


Out is a military term meaning end of transmission. I'm not a socialist I believe in competition but I'm also a realist and when I see ignorance I correct it. SoLoRoNIN Out


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> No way, pal! The "Fair Tax" notion still misses the fact that the federal government has no business taxing the individuals of the states. By itself, that has done more harm to the notion of states' rights than anything else, and placed the states at the financial mercy of the federal government.


I said the "Fair Tax" option was one argument that in my opinion, would be better than the millions of lines of tax code that we have now. My preferred option would be the states repealing the 16th.


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> That you use the term "corporate welfare" tells me you are a "so called educated liberal." Regardless, you are correct in your stated assertions but you miss the boat on social welfare. The liberal social programs have helped a precious few out of poverty, but it danged sure has created an environment of dependency, a breakdown of the family unit and the accompanying spike in crime and the degradation of moral standards within the inner cities.
> 
> A healthy organism can fight off infection. Think of our society as an organism and our culture as its immune system. The elites have made sure that, through the media, entertainment _and_ the liberal social programs, our societal immune system would be knocked out.
> 
> ...


No sir like I mentioned I believe that competition and capitalism are what has made this country great. However the stimulus packages to the big banksters and big corporations like Big Pharmaceutical companies who charge us a arm and a leg and we as a nation pay high prices while eurotrash and the rest of the world reap the benefits is welfare. Hell Obamy gave 22 million to some green energy startup that paid its board of directors generously after declaring bankruptcy protection and giving the actual workers NOTHING BUT A PINK SLIP is a form of Corporate Welfare. They took Our tax money and gave it to these bums who never produced a product and got rich! What would you call that?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

soloronin,

I apologize for coming after you with strong language. I'll try and allow you to make your points, some of them seem very good. But the term "corporate welfare" just smelled of socialist "occupy wall street" nonsense.

My bad,

Slip


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I think I get your point but your statement is entirely incorrect; the government does not "Spend" corporate tax breaks. The term "corporate welfare" as you put it does not make sense.
> 
> Social welfare is money that the government collects from me and you (using the threat of imprisonment) and is then given to other individuals. Tax breaks, resulting in less taxes collected cannot be spent by government.
> 
> If you are arguing for a change in the tax code, I'm right there with you. Fair Tax where everyone pays a certain amount is one argument or better yet eliminate income tax alltogether and go to a Tarrif and sales tax.


Fair enough tax credits are not welfare what about subsidies not for farmers God knows the need it with all this GMO CRAP!


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> soloronin,
> 
> I apologize for coming after you with strong language. I'll try and allow you to make your points, some of them seem very good. But the term "corporate welfare" just smelled of socialist "occupy wall street" nonsense.
> 
> ...


No worries brother if I drank a keg of Guinness and those bums were on fire I wouldn't piss on them to put it out!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> We here in the South consider that area to be occupied territory. Yankees retire to a cheaper, warmer climate and bring their politics with them. It goes down hill from there.


you can use all the excuses you want .... spread all the regional bigotry you want .... but you take IT the way it is now - not 50 years ago ... for whatever reason you'll have just as much racial trouble in The South as anywhere else in the country - in some cases even more so .... your statement is more boast than truth


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> you can use all the excuses you want .... spread all the regional bigotry you want .... but you take IT the way it is now - not 50 years ago ... for whatever reason you'll have just as much racial trouble in The South as anywhere else in the country - in some cases even more so .... your statement is more boast than truth


I can see how you would want to think that, but that is the political fact, sir. It has nothing to do with bigotry or boastfulness. You are attempting to assert motives that are not there.

As far as boasting, there is no reason to boast, whatsoever. How could one boast about the successful infiltration of a destructive mindset?


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Too many "yeeha lets shoot em up" attitude. Like you guys are looking forward to SHTF. Be a prepper, not an idiot. Come on guys, when things get bad, I promise even the brave tuff guys will be scared.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

soloronin said:


> No sir like I mentioned I believe that competition and capitalism are what has made this country great. However the stimulus packages to the big banksters and big corporations like Big Pharmaceutical companies who charge us a arm and a leg and we as a nation pay high prices while eurotrash and the rest of the world reap the benefits is welfare. Hell Obamy gave 22 million to some green energy startup that paid its board of directors generously after declaring bankruptcy protection and giving the actual workers NOTHING BUT A PINK SLIP is a form of Corporate Welfare. They took Our tax money and gave it to these bums who never produced a product and got rich! What would you call that?


I don't call it "corporate welfare" because it isn't welfare. Those catchphrases and terms are created by the social handlers and spread throughout the target community so that the targeted community doesn't have to think to deeply. That's why I despise them. By design, they cause the targeted community to only view the situation from one angle because it creates the wrong "us versus them" mentality.


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

Ok then what's the right terminology?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

soloronin said:


> Ok then what's the right terminology?


One of the right terms is "A FUBAR'd Tax Code.


----------



## soloronin (May 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> One of the right terms is "A FUBAR'd Tax Code.


I concur Captain!!! What do you think flat tax or national sales tax? Obviously we have to fund the government somehow and I'm all for getting rid of the IRS


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

soloronin said:


> I concur Captain!!! What do you think flat tax or national sales tax? Obviously we have to fund the government somehow and I'm all for getting rid of the IRS


This should be a thread all of its own and I'm not the smartest Sumbitch on the forum but I'll give it a try;

Tariffs were used prior to the 16th amendment and I see no reason that our Federal Government cannot exist on Tariffs. If we can repeal the 16th, that would be my first choice but if not, plus I'd be in favor of a Flat or Fair Tax where EVERYBODY pays the same rate. Democrats like to spout that laws need to be fair and equal and blah blah blah and the freakin' income tax is the most unequal law out there!

Sales tax or Consumption Tax is also a good idea.

BUT all of the above require that the Federal Government be whittled down and all the waste, fraud and abuse is eliminated. Then the crazy practice of a balanced budget needs to be implemented.

That is generally what I would do if I could wave a magic tax wand...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A flat tax is the only fair way.
Every one should pay to play.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I suppose it would be considered forced labor, but when I was in NJ., they had SLAP, for inmates. Sheriffs Labor Assistant Program. You didn't lay on your backside and get three hots and a cot. Whether picking up trash from roadside or whatever. These were not high risk folks, would see 20 at a time to and from work walking the ditches. Whatever the situation, you shouldn't get something for doing absolutely nothing! jmo.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> We here in the South consider that area to be occupied territory. Yankees retire to a cheaper, warmer climate and bring their politics with them. It goes down hill from there.


I used to be of the opinion that the South had progressed more rapidly on racism than the North due to the fact that the racism was overt and could be discussed and dealt with, while in the North it was a bunch of "some of my best friends are black" hypocrisy that made the subject much more difficult to confront.

Then I got on this forum and realized that we were nowhere as far along as I had thought anywhere.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> I used to be of the opinion that the South had progressed more rapidly on racism than the North due to the fact that the racism was overt and could be discussed and dealt with, while in the North it was a bunch of "some of my best friends are black" hypocrisy that made the subject much more difficult to confront.
> 
> Then I got on this forum and realized that we were nowhere as far along as I had thought anywhere.


You should probably leave then.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

It's doubtful that any race war is coming anywhere near where I'm at. I may be threatened by a BLACK bear....


----------



## Rev316 (Apr 9, 2015)

Slippy said:


> This should be a thread all of its own and I'm not the smartest Sumbitch on the forum but I'll give it a try;
> 
> Tariffs were used prior to the 16th amendment and I see no reason that our Federal Government cannot exist on Tariffs. If we can repeal the 16th, that would be my first choice but if not, plus I'd be in favor of a Flat or Fair Tax where EVERYBODY pays the same rate. Democrats like to spout that laws need to be fair and equal and blah blah blah and the freakin' income tax is the most unequal law out there!
> 
> ...


And put an end to lobbyists, remove all unnecessary unconstitutional Departments including education, dhs, hhs, tsa, IRS, etc


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

.
On the Cusp of an 'African American Spring'*|*John Fitzgerald Gates, Ph.D.

People go psycho in a mob/riot situation, rational thought goes out the window. Get a protest together and someone is bound to incite/accelerate violence and the crowd will gleefully follow. It is race based because the people are being told and believe it is so. Hopefully you are already stocked with ammo. I've been collecting since the great deception of 2008.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Read today that some black guy, ( Lamont somebody), said that the blacks should move into the white sub burbs to protest.
> 
> He should be arrested for trying to incite a riot!


I live in an area with lots of trees and fresh air.. most of them would pass out from lack of carbon monoxide in the air or get scare of the birds and other little animals that exist in the woods..

I have a bunch of BLACK squirrels - no kidding - they seem to fit in well and do not cause problems


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> I used to be of the opinion that the South had progressed more rapidly on racism than the North due to the fact that the racism was overt and could be discussed and dealt with, while in the North it was a bunch of "some of my best friends are black" hypocrisy that made the subject much more difficult to confront.
> 
> Then I got on this forum and realized that we were nowhere as far along as I had thought anywhere.


Are you suggesting I am racist, or are you attempting a generalized attempt at flaming?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Are you suggesting I am racist, or are you attempting a generalized attempt at flaming?


Denton, you know as I do, that he is inflaming as well as incorrectly believes many on this forum and in the Southern US are inherently racists. The old adage of..."you know you've won an argument with a liberal is when they call you a racist"...exists with Diver. He's called me, and others racist more than a few times, because he's a one trick argument pony. We all know that.

So, what I'd like to explain in this post is the repeated incorrect usage of the term ...Racist, as it applies to me and most likely many others.

So, lets take a moment to define what the word "Racist" means
noun
1.
a person who believes in racism, the doctrine that one's own racial group is superior or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.

In that same vein, for argument and illustrative sake, I'll take the liberty of creating a similar word to define what I believe...and that word is "Culturist".

I have admitted repeatedly (on this Forum and in my life) that I am indeed a "Culturist" and most certainly NOT a "Racist". I do not believe that my race is superior to other races or that a specific racial group is inferior.

However, I firmly and undeniably believe that those who belong to a certain culture are inferior in intellect, morality, compassion, etc. to the culture that I belong. So YES, call me a "Culturist" all day long as it is the truth. But most certainly NOT a racist.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I am not trapped in this country with Liberals and Ghetto Goblins. They are trapped in this country with ME.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Savage: Obama may arm U.S. gangs for race war

My apologies if this article has been posted previously.

Say what you will about Michael Savage and Alex Jones but the premise of what Savage is suggesting; for the government to rely on street gangs to keep the peace in "civil unrest" situations, was implemented to some degree in Baltimore a few weeks ago.

The very idea of a Civilian Security Force funded and supported by the Federal Government is not beyond this regime's ability. Community Organizing 101.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You're right, Slippy. I remember Obama saying something like he wanted a civilian army during his first campaign. My first thought was "Brownshirts".


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Most inner city people would poop their drawers full to be out, at night, near our BOL. Nothing but the sounds of the animals, cyotes howling in the distance, the frogs, nothing but the dark looming of the woods to see in the starlight (because that's the ONLY light)... 

Poop right down their legs.

Throw in the thought of a couple ole country folks like spice and I sitting in the shadows, with rifles, night vision and FLIR, watching them... yeah, riot away.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> You're right, Slippy. I remember Obama saying something like he wanted a civilian army during his first campaign. My first thought was "Brownshirts".


Absolutely correct! He said he wanted a national police force the size of and with the equivalent budget of the DEFENSE DEPARTMENT!!!!.
WHAT THE HELL do we need that size police force for national or localized ??? Can only be for total control of subjects not free people. 
We have a turd in chief that praises our enemies and slams true Americans at every turn.
His thin veneer of being an American is peeling away showing his true izslimic colors of black and white, how poetic.
NOW al sharpcoon being o'slimers mouthpiece is mouthing off that exact spiel, national police, they will not be racist, yeah, right.
BROWNSHIRTS it will be, SA, SD, SS, gestapo all in to do his bidding.
Don't we already have "drop a dime" on your parents, friends and neighbors?
I am waiting for our "Reichstag moment" for that turd to suspend our rights and open the gates to OUR, Treblinka, Sobibor, Bergen-Belsen, Buchenwald and many others.
Make no question about it, the situation is slowly evolving with the end game being national enslavement under UN control.
It took a long time to convince me, BUT I have seen the pieces falling into place for quite a while.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Absolutely correct! He said he wanted a national police force the size of and with the equivalent budget of the DEFENSE DEPARTMENT!!!!.


But, you see, he wants to cut the Defense Department down to about 200 guys, so... yeah, that's doable...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Civil unrest has always been one of the paths liberals plan to use disarm America citizens. By fuel violence they can then turn and accuse private gun owner ship as the cause.
Did you ever listen to Holder and other leading liberals. Mayor and COP in Milwaukee never miss a chance to blame all crime on private gun ownership. 
So stirring up race wars is just another tool for them


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you suggesting I am racist, or are you attempting a generalized attempt at flaming?


Or you could take it as. We in the south were doing better until the invasion of liberals.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> Or you could take it as. We in the south were doing better until the invasion of liberals.


 Liberals come from all directions, mostly created in public education


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Liberals come from all directions, mostly created in public education


Yeah, and the teachers are controlled by the commie unions.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

That is why I said invasion of liberals not yankees. I have met conservatives in and from the northern states. You are right our public school system is corrupting our children.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Roaddawg said:


> I was reading some interesting claims that the Summer of 2015 will be full of race riots! Are you prepared? Is you family prepared?
> 
> I'm not a big tinfoil hat guy, but some of this seems to be playing right in to obammy's hand if you put any stock in the whole Martial Law Scenario.
> 
> ...


Well, there goes our family summer vacation to Detroit and Memphis and Chicago and Baltimore. Thanks, killjoy! :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Most inner city people would poop their drawers full to be out, at night, near our BOL. Nothing but the sounds of the animals, cyotes howling in the distance, the frogs, nothing but the dark looming of the woods to see in the starlight (because that's the ONLY light)...
> 
> Poop right down their legs.
> 
> Throw in the thought of a couple ole country folks like spice and I sitting in the shadows, with rifles, night vision and FLIR, watching them... yeah, riot away.


When I moved to Slippy Lodge, I had a new refrigerator delivered. The guys delivering it were a bit nervous. One, because it was a number of miles out of their normal delivery range. Two, because they had to call me when they arrived at the main gate so I could let them in. Three, they had to drive a little over 1 mile on a dirt road to my driveway which had another gate that I had to open to allow them entrance, and closed as they passed. Four, I had 3 dogs that I had to secure prior to letting them out of their delivery truck. Five, I was wearing a Smith & Wesson M&P .45 acp.

That is all.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> When I moved to Slippy Lodge, I had a new refrigerator delivered. The guys delivering it were a bit nervous. One, because it was a number of miles out of their normal delivery range. Two, because they had to call me when they arrived at the main gate so I could let them in. Three, they had to drive a little over 1 mile on a dirt road to my driveway which had another gate that I had to open to allow them entrance, and closed as they passed. Four, I had 3 dogs that I had to secure prior to letting them out of their delivery truck. Five, I was wearing a Smith & Wesson M&P .45 acp.
> 
> That is all.


Perhaps you thought of this and you didn't want to, but maybe when you get deliveries open the gates ahead of time. The reason is because by having the gates open and then closing it behind them may make them think you have something valuable that you are protecting. But also doing what you did shows that your property is not to be messed with. Just a thought.

Regarding liberalism, who was that guy in the mid 1900s that wrote a book on how easy it was to get liberals to riot and from that government can enforce martial law?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mcangus said:


> Perhaps you thought of this and you didn't want to, but maybe when you get deliveries open the gates ahead of time. The reason is because by having the gates open and then closing it behind them may make them think you have something valuable that you are protecting. But also doing what you did shows that your property is not to be messed with. Just a thought.
> 
> Regarding liberalism, who was that guy in the mid 1900s that wrote a book on how easy it was to get liberals to riot and from that government can enforce martial law?


Good idea. One time, I had a delivery coming so I called my Son. I asked him to stand by the gate with his Colt LE6920 and Tactical Vest as the deliverymen entered the property. After the delivery truck passed, he got on the 4 wheeler and took the back road around to the house and met the driver as he approached the home. My son never said a word, just stood there. I don't think the delivery guys had a thought about returning un-announced.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Well, there goes our family summer vacation to Detroit and Memphis and Chicago and Baltimore. Thanks, killjoy! :armata_PDT_36:


Chicago gets about 40 million tourists every year .... only on very rare occasions is some dumbazz stupid enough to go into the ghetto .... last one I read about was a Texan after some dope to buy - I think they BBQed his one leg ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> That is why I said invasion of liberals not yankees. I have met conservatives in and from the northern states. You are right our public school system is corrupting our children.


We can parse words all day, but the liberals who came to South Florida we from Montgomery, Alabama, who were looking to retire away from the crazy liberal tax codes of Alabama and the intense cold of southern winters. Why, I am looking forward to escaping the blizzards I face on a yearly basis right here in the southeastern corner of Alabama. :distracted:


----------

